
Iranian biologists face US trial for trying to take proteins out of the country - pseudolus
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01901-4
======
pseudolus
>> One of the defendants, Masoud Soleimani, a prominent stem-cell researcher
at Tarbiat Modares University in Tehran, has spent eight months in an Atlanta
jail.

Utterly and positively shameful. It's the kind of conduct you'd expect from
the Iranian Government, not the "shining beacon unto other nations".

~~~
deepVoid
Iranian scientists are not alone. Many Chinese-born scientists are targeted as
well. Scientific research has been politicized to another level lately.

[https://www.scmp.com/magazines/post-magazine/long-
reads/arti...](https://www.scmp.com/magazines/post-magazine/long-
reads/article/2144652/spying-charges-against-chinese-american)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/17/technology/sherry-chen-
na...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/17/technology/sherry-chen-national-
weather-service.html)

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-06-13/the-u-
s-i...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-06-13/the-u-s-is-purging-
chinese-americans-from-top-cancer-research)

[https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/chinese-scientists-fbi-
nih...](https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/chinese-scientists-fbi-
nih/2019/06/13/id/920298/)

